# Deer Mounts...Something different, please post pics...



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi all! I am curious what the official names are of all the different whitetail mounts out there. If you could, please post a pic of your mount, with the official name. 
Ex. off-set, semi sneak right...followed by a couple pictures of it...

This should be a good thread since we get to look at a bunch of nice bucks, as well as find the mount we want for our wall hangers! Thanks!


----------



## noluckalaskan (Aug 18, 2010)

If you have a taxidermist (that actually cares about his or her clients) they will sit down with you and help you out. Any Taxi that rushes me does not get my business. Check out their back room as well, and other customer testimonials.


----------



## Sm0lder (Aug 9, 2010)

I think this is a great idea. Not only to catalog types of mounts but to see the variety of different taxidermy. Plus, it beats "Show me your strings/bow/fletching/foot fungus"!


----------



## archerjosh (Dec 27, 2007)

Im Putting mine on an iron buck mount i believe its called. Metal head that somewhat resembles a euro mount but with a twist.


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

noluckalaskan said:


> If you have a taxidermist (that actually cares about his or her clients) they will sit down with you and help you out. Any Taxi that rushes me does not get my business. Check out their back room as well, and other customer testimonials.


My Taxi has shown me all the different mounts...it is just something that has not been on here yet and discussed. Show your favorite and maybe tell why you choose that one... The deer I am having done this year will be like what I said above...offset, semi-sneak right.

I also feel like it is a good idea to go into a taxi with a good idea of what you already want. You wouldn't go buy a vehicle without doing a little research would you?


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Not mine but cool!!


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

Nichko said:


> Not mine but cool!!


 thats awesome


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

My 2009 buck


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

This is my Biggest buck so far. Scores 164 5/8 Pope & Young. My brother Jim does all my taxidermist work. He has been a professioal taxidermist since 1970. The form is by Dan Chase. It's called the Grand Master Series.


----------



## mrmiskin (Feb 26, 2008)

+1 that is awesome


vonhogslayer said:


> thats awesome


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

not a very big buck but I had this one done it's a bit different


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

I have these 3. I really like the full skeak!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> View attachment 947235
> I have these 3. I really like the full skeak!


I think the photo needs to be bit smaller hey man Im; gtting old I cat see that LOL


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> I think the photo needs to be bit smaller hey man Im; gtting old I cat see that LOL


LMAO!! I can't get it to load any bigger, I'll try.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Try this one!!


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

These mounts are both wall pedastals. They are probably my favorite way to get a mount done for hanging on the wall. I would like to get a floor pedastal done, but really don't have romm for one.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Try this one!!


Ahhhh thats bettre great mounts Buddy


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

buckeyboy said:


> Ahhhh thats bettre great mounts Buddy


Thanks Bro!!


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

I do like those full sneaks...they look great! I think I'll get my next in a full sneak!


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

Great Mounts!!


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's is a couple mounted different than I usually mount.


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

WOW Dean, those are some beautiful mounts. Congrats.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

fighting


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

That fox is phenomenal!


----------



## Monk (Feb 2, 2007)

Dean Bower said:


> Here's is a couple mounted different than I usually mount.


Can I have taste of the Goose or Bombay? Seriously nice mounts!


----------



## valleyhunter (Apr 24, 2007)

Here are the 4 that I have mounted now. This years is at the taxidermist and will be a an offset upright mount. these are a semi sneak, upright, upright aggressive, and a full sneak offset shoulder. Hopefully I get them in the right order.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Dean Bower said:


> Here's is a couple mounted different than I usually mount.


Nice Dean! Is that full body mount the big guy you got and were talking about getting it done? That turned out GREAT!!!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

*Bedded full body mount*

Here is my best. Not the best pictures though as he was just finishing it up at the taxi shop. Bedded, full body.


----------



## bd_slim (Jun 29, 2010)

Liv4Rut said:


> Here is my best. Not the best pictures though as he was just finishing it up at the taxi shop. Bedded, full body.
> 
> View attachment 947580
> 
> View attachment 947579


Neat deer


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

I shot this guy off a decoy some time ago, he was puffed up and pissed. Had the taxi play with it and try to recreate this with ears pinned back and fur puffed out. Pic doesn't do it justice. It's funny, people that see my mounts and don't understand deer behavior look at this one and question it.


----------



## czeger (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

valleyhunter said:


> Here are the 4 that I have mounted now. This years is at the taxidermist and will be a an offset upright mount. these are a semi sneak, upright, upright aggressive, and a full sneak offset shoulder. Hopefully I get them in the right order.


Valleyhunter,
Perfect example of what I was looking for. Description and all. Thank You! Once again, I really like the full sneak. That has to be my next mount...probably another 15 years down the road, but you know...


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

Liv4Rut said:


> Here is my best. Not the best pictures though as he was just finishing it up at the taxi shop. Bedded, full body.
> 
> View attachment 947580
> 
> View attachment 947579


thats awesome!! buck of a lifetime right there :thumbs_up

would love to see pics of it in the house with a base


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

kentwood1 said:


>



Uhhhhhh, thar's one mean looking deer right there!!!!


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

3dn4jc said:


> Uhhhhhh, thar's one mean looking deer right there!!!!


I told the taxi I wanted it aggressive looking. It took some getting used to, but know it's my favorite mount.


----------



## newbietroller (Oct 13, 2004)

*mounts*

Full sneak 140 1/8 8 pointer.


----------



## lukeaddi (Nov 24, 2010)

kentwood, that mount on my wall might keep me from being able to sleep at night


----------



## valleyhunter (Apr 24, 2007)

chasemukluk said:


> Valleyhunter,
> Perfect example of what I was looking for. Description and all. Thank You! Once again, I really like the full sneak. That has to be my next mount...probably another 15 years down the road, but you know...


Glad I could help out. I love seeing everyone's different mounts. I kind of wish I would have had this years buck (the one in my avatar) done on a wall pedestal. Man I love those! Thanks to everyone for sharing. Keep 'em comin!


----------



## valleyhunter (Apr 24, 2007)

newbie, awesome mount! Love the full sneaks! Glad I went that route with last years bowkill!


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is my mount/liquor cabinet(underneath).


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

awesome deer and I love the black antlers


----------



## valleyhunter (Apr 24, 2007)

Come on guys! I know there are more mounts than this on here! I could just look at mounts and bows all day long! Keep this thread going!


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is another full sneek and a full upright straight.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

A upright right turn and a half sneek right turn.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> fighting


They look like Larry and Hank on the tinks comm!!!


----------



## newbietroller (Oct 13, 2004)

*mounts*

Here is my full sneak and a semi-sneak. I love what the taxidermists did with the ears.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

czegal - that is an outstanding pedestal!!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree - the half pinned ears is the best.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Ned250 said:


> I agree - the half pinned ears is the best.


That's what I went with this year, the full aggressive (ears laid back) was a little too much for me. It also helps a not-so-wide rack look a little better imo.


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Nichko said:


> Not mine but cool!!


Awesome mount and one hell of a nice buck!!!!


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> fighting


The bucks are cool but I love the fox with the pheasant


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Lot's of good mounts...giving me lots of ideas!


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> fighting


I have that same mug with the deer on it and the guy with his dog on the top. My grandmother painted it. She bought it as a kit a long time ago


----------



## buckson (Dec 15, 2009)

thats a great fox i got a gray one and thought it was good but wow thats super nice


----------



## seanhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

slicer said:


> I shot this guy off a decoy some time ago, he was puffed up and pissed. Had the taxi play with it and try to recreate this with ears pinned back and fur puffed out. Pic doesn't do it justice. It's funny, people that see my mounts and don't understand deer behavior look at this one and question it.


I understand deer behavior but that is a tough mount to look at.


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

Form is a Joe Meder Semi-Sneak


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

buckeyboy said:


> not a very big buck but I had this one done it's a bit different


Yeah. It's different.


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

Bowhunter110 said:


> Form is a Joe Meder Semi-Sneak


I really like this mount!


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Me too!!!


----------



## deadlydave (Mar 14, 2008)

*Whitetail mounts*

Wall pedistal


----------



## StringMusic16 (Dec 5, 2010)

NoFences4Me said:


> I really like this mount!


x2!!!


----------

